# Concursos > Concurso de magiapotagia.com 2010 >  No consigo inscribirme en el concurso

## Pedro Mascarós

Cuando entro en el enlace http://www.magiapotagia.com/f113/ins...30/#post287196 Me dice que no tengo permisos... :-(

----------


## b12jose

Prueba con este: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f113/inscripcion-27552/

----------


## Pulgas

Porque estás intentando entrar en un hilo del equipo de moderadores.
Entra desde el menú: Foro / Concirso de magiapotagia.com 2010 / Inscripciones
Inscripciones

----------


## Pedro Mascarós

Gracias.  :302:  
 El enlace lo vi en las bases del concurso que se ha mandado por correo:

"NO SE ACEPTARÁN VIDEOS SIN INSCRIPCIÓN PREVIA.
Para ello, los usuarios deberán inscribirse en el hilo designado para tal fin:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f113/inscripcion-27530/#post287196"

Un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

Gracias por el aviso y poerdón por las molestias. Ha sido un fallo nuestro.

----------

